# need help installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

im no noob but damn, it seems this just will not cooperate with me today.

FRESH load of ubuntu 8.10 64bit...

i need to install the latest drivers for my gtx295s

WHY?

because the 177.XX that it wants me to install doesnt support the 295s and makes it so ubuntu cant load at all. i cant even get into the console to manually edit xorg.conf

anywho...

someone with experience help me out real fast please.

and yes.. i have googled it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

wheres all the linux guys?


----------



## xfire (Mar 12, 2009)

you need to login as root to edit the xorg.conf file.
Try the first step
http://geekdomain.wordpress.com/2008/12/27/how-to-install-compiz-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

did all that and reboot.

this is what i get...


----------



## xfire (Mar 12, 2009)

have you run any updates?
If so you should have other kernel's to boot into or try recovery mode.
Looks like the OS is screwed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

i did all the updates first then installed the driver.

i've done it about 12 times now.


----------



## xfire (Mar 12, 2009)

boot into the older kernels available in the boot options.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

it lets me boot to console yes.

i looked at xorg.conf and its basically empty after installing the drivers.

wtf is going on?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

I have never run the OS and Im not sure idf SUSE is even close, but does anything in this thread help? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52953

He shows an issue where the kernel wouldnt run and he had to swap some files over to get it to function.


----------



## xfire (Mar 12, 2009)

When you are booting, you should get some boot options as soon as grub is loading.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

the problem is the 177 drivers DONT support the GTX2XX cards.

when i install the drivers it has no idea what to do.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

when you DL the rpm try to open it and manually add the device ID's ill install ubuntu on my laptop and help you up. i consider myself very good with ubuntu buts its been about 2 months since iv run it so the commands arent coming to me atm...and no sneeky suse isnt the same ubuntu is debian based and has diffirent command sets.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

I had no idea! Never ran anything other that Windows


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I had no idea! Never ran anything other that Windows



its cool i just reread my post i didnt mean to sound rude...iv been working 23 hour days because im transitioning jobs so im a bit tired but ya ubuntu has diffirent command sets fox's guide while will give you a good idea but cant really be converted over ubuntu requires a little more for this particular problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

try these fit

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.29/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

now im getting 

"no screens found"

how do i figure out what to set my refresh rates at in xorg.conf?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now im getting
> 
> "no screens found"
> 
> how do i figure out what to set my refresh rates at in xorg.conf?



it should be in their....you might need to add a line though i think its


forcerefreshrate=xx


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

xorg.conf is always blank.

nothing there.

i edited it and added the necessary content and it tells me "no displays found"

then i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it makes the xorg.conf blank again.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 12, 2009)

Isnt there is utility in ubuntu that installes drivers for nvidia


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

yes but it doesn't work because it installs drivers that dont support the gtx cards.


----------



## DIBL (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's a little "how-to" written for Kubuntu -- it is the same for Ubuntu:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100807.0

Don't worry that it was written for an earlier version of the driver.  The procedure is still the same.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2009)

did u get it to work?


----------



## r9 (Mar 17, 2009)

apt-get install envy
And start it afterwards and it will install drivers automatically.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2009)

none of the methods work because there are no drivers for GTX2XX cards for linux yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> none of the methods work because there are no drivers for GTX2XX cards for linux yet.



that is pretty typical. hope they get something for you in a few weeks time.


----------



## DIBL (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> none of the methods work because there are no drivers for GTX2XX cards for linux yet.



You're kidding, right?

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

tried them all man. they DONT work with GTX295s.

im no linux noob. the drivers just dont support the 295s yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> tried them all man. they DONT work with GTX295s.
> 
> im no linux noob. the drivers just dont support the 295s yet.



have you found out if they have a date for linux drivers for it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

i havent asked yet. 

board has been RMAed and im without ram as well until later this week.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i havent asked yet.
> 
> board has been RMAed and im without ram as well until later this week.



did you rma it cause no linux support?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

no. dead lan port.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2009)

ah that blows.


----------



## DIBL (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's a GTX260 running Debian Sid with the 185.13 Beta driver.

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9437/siduxerebos64bit.png
By dibl


----------



## Saakki (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no. dead lan port.



bit off topic but whats up with the dead lan port problems ive been running into lately..many people have reported their LAN ports dead with fairly new mobos..mine also died recently and is at RMA now..:shadedshu


----------

